# Baby Pigeon with Slow Crop? Please Help!



## Shamyra (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a 10-day-old pigeon that I rescued about 2 days ago. I've been keeping it warm (90 degrees) and feeding it a Nutri-Start based formula. But the crop doesn't empty very fast, and now it doesn't seem to be emptying at all. I fed him before bed last night, and now 6 hours later when I wake up to him screaming for food, his crop is still almost completely full! He is still pooping on a regular basis though. 
What should I do? Please reply soon,
Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There has to be a reason why the crop is not emptying. When you feed, you must make sure that the crop is empty before feeding again, as you don't want to add new food to old food that is still in the crop. Also if he isn't warm enough then he won't be able to digest the food. Over feeding can cause a slow crop. When feeding make sure not to over feed and just fill the crop 2/3 full so it is like a soft pillow, but not firm. Also he could be sick. Canker can cause this also. Mixing a bit of baby applesauce with a little warm water and feeding this to him, then ever so gently massaging the crop will sometimes get it moving again. The applesauce changes the PH of the crop contents and often helps. Although if the crop is already full, you don't want to put more in just yet where there is no room. 
Have you checked way down his throat to make sure there isn't any canker there? Canker can cause blockage in the crop. Look to see if there are any cheese like nodules in the throat. Can you post a picture of the baby?


----------



## Shamyra (Jun 15, 2012)

http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo251/DarkFang133/IMG_5837.jpg

Here's a picture of him. His crop isn't overfilled because I've been careful not to give him too much per feeding, and now that I have him out of the box and can take a better look at him it looks like the crop has emptied some, but it is still very slow. I will certainly try the applesauce. I've read that apple cider vinegar is also good? Is there a preference?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shamyra said:


> http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo251/DarkFang133/IMG_5837.jpg
> 
> Here's a picture of him. His crop isn't overfilled because I've been careful not to give him too much per feeding, and now that I have him out of the box and can take a better look at him it looks like the crop has emptied some, but it is still very slow. I will certainly try the applesauce. I've read that apple cider vinegar is also good? Is there a preference?


don't feed and massage the crop..I know it is hard when they want to eat..but give applesauce..or baby organic apple sauce when it goes down for a feeding and see if that improves things..you can put a few drops of apple cider vinegar in with it..also try not to get air in the syringe when feeding.. push as much air out before feeding...but sometimes they gulp air too..also..make the formula a bit thinner so it does not dry or paste up in the crop.


----------



## Shamyra (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you, the applesauce seems to be helping. The only other problem he's having is the shape of his feet. He always has his middle toe crossed over the outer one so he walks on top of his outer toe.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

When is 10 days old is hard to say he walks.babies toes most of time don't look even apart from each other.Make sure there's nothing slippery under him. Use a towel underneath. Is this the baby from other post growing feathers on his toe?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Possible to post a picture of the feet?

Just looked at the pic. What an adorable little thing!


----------



## Shamyra (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, this is the squab with feathers growing on his toes. He actually waddles around pretty well considering he's so young. I always have a towel under him but it doesn't help his weird toes. Here's a picture;

http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo251/DarkFang133/IMG_5840.jpg


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they don't have a whole lot of control over their toes at this age.. but just fix it when you put him back in his basket.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

it's just half of a body.can't figure out fron the pic,but it looks like splayed leg. You may need to tie his legs to be properly aligned along the body . Best is to roll a towel and put it around the body. Can you post a better pic,not just the leg?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think that toe is just not growing straight as it should. It could be spread out and taped for a while, and it would probably correct it. It should be growing out like on the other foot. And he shouldn't be walking with one toe over the other. I don't think the legs are splayed, as at this age they do tend to go out a bit.


----------



## Shamyra (Jun 15, 2012)

For the photo I moved the foot away from the body a little bit to get a better picture of it. I've been carefully watching for splayed legs and he's going good with that. 
I might try the taping thing and see how that goes.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

So it is not splayed just as Jay said. Make sandal for his toes to be kept even apart. Thank you for caring for the little one's well being.


----------

